# New Penn "Clash" Spinning Reels



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I received this email today. It looks like Penn took the best from all it's spinners and put them in a new model reel. I'll get one to check it out.


http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=6b23f42eb618f9f853f11fcde&id=07947bcff0&e=08abb52e2c


I just ordered the 4000 and will get it all apart when it arrives. I'll post the pictures here.

Keith


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been seeing pics of them all over Facebook from iCast. I was hoping someone would pick one up for review.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Lightest reel they make!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe that is the one I want to give a spin in a 6000 for jigging. Just to see if it can hang with the big boys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive got ours pre-ordered. It'll still be a little while though. They're introducing the Fierce II spinners as well and for the price, they're going to be tough to beat. The new Fierce lineup will also have four live liner models. I've used them and have to say they are pretty badass. Very reminiscent of the older bait runners but more compact.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you read the answers from the Penn Co. man.

Clash is much lighter than the SSV. 
SSV gets bigger drag numbers, and has more sealing.

Someone asked him if it could take a splash in the surf?
He told them "As much of a splash as most spinning reels can take...yes. Not as protected as the Spinfisher V is for surf fishing."


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd still surf fish with it. I have plenty of reels far inferior as do most of yall on here that have been swimming before and still working fine. I'm sure these will be able to take it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah man... well I guess this gives me an excuse to spend more money... I think ill make a badass king Mac combo out of one


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a Fierce 4000 for my surf sight casting and a Fierce 5000 for one of my traditional Surf reels. They are now 2 and 3 years old. No problems what so ever. Both still look brand new.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Clash, that's probably the sound the pot metal gears will be making after the first month of decent fishing. Are these made in China like the Battles?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

double post


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

tiderider said:


> Clash, that's probably the sound the pot metal gears will be making after the first month of decent fishing. Are these made in China like the Battles?


 I have a couple of Battles that have the "OceanMaster" tune done. My first Battle's and definitely different from the 704 or SS series Penn's I am accustomed to. 
No reverse slop when the bail is closed. Its different and I keep expecting the "clunk" moving the handle back and forth. No complaints and will see how durable they are in time.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dang it penn im trying to save money not spend it!!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I think they are made in China. I guess they don't pass the $ threshold to be made in USA. The gears are supposed to be an upgrade from the SSV and will be offered as SSV upgrades for the 5500 and up sometime towards the end of the year. Look forward to reading some reviews. Sounds like they'll be great for jigging.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

tiderider said:


> Clash, that's probably the sound the pot metal gears will be making after the first month of decent fishing. Are these made in China like the Battles?


 CNC machined gears, not die cast.


----------

